# Best Time For Imidacloprid Soil Injection



## Jimboy (Oct 31, 2006)

What is the best time of year for soil injection of imidacloprid? Specifically, I am looking for treat spruce trees for adelgid gall in the New York area. I would like to treat as soon as possible to get a jump on next year's feeding cycle, but am thinking that it might be too late in season to do it now. Thanks...


----------



## woodville (Oct 31, 2006)

No it's not to late some say now is the best time. I have injected until the ground is frozen with good results. Just check and make sure you can use this chemical in your area I know parts of NY it's banned.


----------



## Jimboy (Oct 31, 2006)

*Bifenthrin vs. Imidacloprid*

Thanks. I'll look into the rules on Imidicloprid. If I can't use it, do you think that bifenthrin would work as a soil injection?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Oct 31, 2006)

Jimboy said:


> Thanks. I'll look into the rules on Imidicloprid. If I can't use it, do you think that bifenthrin would work as a soil injection?



Do not go with what people here say, use the lable. 

Read the lable, for it is the law.

if you have the product name say Merit WP50, you can easily search the net for a PDF lable.


----------



## NYCHA FORESTER (Nov 1, 2006)

Sage advise by Mr. Sanborn.... always follow the label. Last I heard it cannot be applied on Long Island.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Nov 1, 2006)

NYCHA FORESTER said:


> Sage advise by Mr. Sanborn.... always follow the label. Last I heard it cannot be applied on Long Island.



A mantra of mine.

Is the restriction on the island (or should that be The Island ) beacuse of watertable issues?


----------



## NYCHA FORESTER (Nov 1, 2006)

I believe it has been detected in wells through out the Island. They seem to think the primary source may be the sod farms but why risk it I guess.

I bet if you hit the NYSDEC web site you should be able to navigate your way to a more accurate answer.


----------



## woodville (Nov 2, 2006)

No you can't soil inject bifenthrin, Check into Imidicloprid tree injections this might be legal and with the same results. I don't know if the chemical is banned or just the method of application i.e. soil drench/soil injections.


----------



## appalachianarbo (Nov 15, 2006)

According to one label by Bayer, soil injection of imidacloprid is not allowed in Suffolk or Nassau counties of NY. An explanation is provided in this report:
http://pmep.cce.cornell.edu/profile...lpara/imidacloprid/imidacloprid_let_1004.html


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Nov 18, 2006)

appalachianarbo said:


> An explanation is provided in this report:



Interesting, when it came out they were saying it was fairly immobile.

I was somwhat concerned because the long halflife is one of the selling points for ornimental use.


----------

